# One Space DIY Livery offered - Plymouth/Sparkwell/Lutton



## Esme2015 (21 July 2016)

Hi all

I am looking for someone to share my lovely yard.  It would suit someone older with grownup kids or without kids, who wants to be self-sufficient and enjoy their horse without yard politics and drama! One lovely stable is available.  We have a feed room, secure built in tack cupboard, lighting powered by an electric battery and amazing hacking, off road and road - moors, country estate, woods.  Schools are within hacking distance and I have set up a summer schooling area too.  It's 15 mins from Plymouth not far from Sparkwell Zoo. The landlady literally just leaves me to my own devices but there would be the odd contribution towards hedge trimming (in my contract with her) and from next year, harrowing/rolling.  

There is room for trailer storage and hard standing around the stables too. 

It was set up with a friend of mine who then sold her horse a month later, hence why there is a space.  I have had a real nightmare trying to find someone, and all I want is someone sane, who is happy to muck in and help maintain it, ie poo pick, do the odd bit of repair (my OH is great at DIY though) and help towards the odd electric fence post replacement and field maintenance, which is minimal.   I am not a Yard Manager and I am not making any money from the Yard.  

I have two mares, one 15 and one rising 2.  You could have your own paddock or share with my filly (ideally).  My mare would be separate unless the other horse is a youngster also. 

Deposit and references required. £133 pcm (I pay double that for my two, in fact at the moment I am paying all the rent!).

Please PM me for more details - there are pics in various FB groups too.


----------



## dixie (21 July 2016)

Ah I've seen you advertise this before and am surprised you haven't found someone.  It would be ideal for me but I've two horses and am struggling to find somewhere nice where I live, which is Hemerdon.


----------



## Esme2015 (21 July 2016)

dixie said:



			Ah I've seen you advertise this before and am surprised you haven't found someone.  It would be ideal for me but I've two horses and am struggling to find somewhere nice where I live, which is Hemerdon.
		
Click to expand...

. 

That's a shame, it's only up the road! I'm having a nightmare to be honest. The thing is a lot of people don't want to pay as much as that, but I can't reduce it as I would be paying for someone else's horse. Plus they don't want to spend the time on maintaining it, I guess that's why people look at livery yards. I love going it alone but it's soooo hard finding someone! I've had some people who clearly just wanted someone else to look after their horse and other people who I've been warned against. I didn't think it would be so hard!! 

Sadly there isn't enough grazing for two unless they were both very small ponies :-(


----------



## dixie (22 July 2016)

No two big geldings - 17hh and 16hh !
I wouldn't mind your set up and would prefer a small yard anyway, never mind.  £133 is fairly pricey but I've found it does seem to be around that area anyway.  Hopefully you'll find someone soon.  You need a mature person with a small horse and a handy husband !!


----------



## Esme2015 (22 July 2016)

dixie said:



			No two big geldings - 17hh and 16hh !
I wouldn't mind your set up and would prefer a small yard anyway, never mind.  £133 is fairly pricey but I've found it does seem to be around that area anyway.  Hopefully you'll find someone soon.  You need a mature person with a small horse and a handy husband !!
		
Click to expand...

. 

Ah little big for my yard!! Thank you, I hope so, and you're completely right!! Sigh...perhaps around September they will all come running! Hope you find somewhere too! X


----------

